# DUH photos.  Post em here



## Doc

These don't even look like a real snake.  Guys an idiot.


----------



## Doc

Doctors and nurses wear masks  ....are they idiots  or what?


----------



## waybomb

THIS!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Um...er.....ah.....

oh heck. I'll just leave this here.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Um...er.....ah.....
> 
> oh heck. I'll just leave this here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 134558



I don't know what to say!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's another duh moment.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Um.....oh nevermind.....lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl

??


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Um...why is this necessary? On second thought, the mental image is something I don't want to picture. ?


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Here's another duh moment.
> 
> 
> View attachment 134580


Here's another one.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

No words or description needed


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ceee




----------



## Lenny




----------



## pirate_girl




----------

